
Key Facts about Swine Influenza (Swine Flu) - Anon84
http://www.cdc.gov/flu/swine/key_facts.htm
======
eduardoflores
Classes in all levels (preschool to universities) and public events where
suspended today in Mexico City due the Influeza outbreak. 68 people have died
the past days and 1004 cases are under treatment.

~~~
Splines
Thanks for the context. I don't really follow the news closely, and this post
(and it's corresponding upvotes) were a little puzzling to me.

